# The Witcher 3: Storydiskussionen [SPOILER erlaubt!]



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

Da es einige ja schon durch haben und sich gerne über die Geschichte(n) von TW3 austauschen möchten, ohne immer Spoilertags verwenden zu müssen, eröffne ich dieses Spin-off vom Sammelthread. Happy Spoilering!


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habs noch nicht fertig, aber muss Ciri von der Nebelinsel holen, dauert die Hauptquests noch lange? Ich hoffe schon.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin grade noch dabei Dandelion zu suchen - deswegen bin ich hier auch sofort wieder raus


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

Oh sry dass du das dann lesen musstest.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (22. Juni 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht fertig, aber muss Ciri von der Nebelinsel holen, dauert die Hauptquests noch lange? Ich hoffe schon.



Bin genau da auch angekommen grade! 
Hoffe auch das es ab da noch min. 3 Stunden oder so geht (Immerhin kommt ja die große Jagd wohin ... Und auf den Kampf freu ich mich  )

Aber die Story an sich .. sehr gut! 
Vorallem wie lieblich man jeden Charakter insziniert hat und jeden min. 2 Stunden oder so als Vorstellung gelassen hat
In Koar Morhen (?) die besoffenen Mannsweiber ...  !!


----------



## unthinkable (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habs mir leider mit Triss und Yennefer versaut... Hatte gehofft dass sich das noch von alleine klären würde, aber Pustekuchen-


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch mit beiden geschlafen.. Hat das Wirkungen?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Juni 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mit beiden geschlafen.. Hat das Wirkungen?



Ja hat es - und ich fand das gar nicht schön...
Da passiert was und man freut sich und dann sowas 

Soll ich wirklich spoilern?


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ja hat es - und ich fand das gar nicht schön...
> Da passiert was und man freut sich und dann sowas



Ach du *******  Ich ahne nix gutes.


----------



## unthinkable (22. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte erst ich bekomme die beste Szene im Spiel zu Gesicht und hab mich dann schwarz geärgert.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Juni 2015)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Ich dachte erst ich bekomme die beste Szene im Spiel zu Gesicht und hab mich dann schwarz geärgert.



Genau das dachte ich auch 
Boah was war ich enttäuscht - aber verdient hatte ich es ja irgendwie


----------



## unthinkable (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hab so geflucht! Aber istn Grund mehr das Spiel nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Juni 2015)

Alleine aufgrund der Yennefer/Triss Sache müsste man das Game einmal komplett Yennefer-treu und noch einmal komplett Triss-treu spielen.
Und dann gibt es ja noch weitere Entscheidungen, die den Abspann beeinflussen.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Angesprochen und schon ist der Thread da. 

Also nochmal hier:

Ich hatte das gute Ende. Ciri überlebt und wird Hexerin, Geralt hatte sich für Triss entschieden. Nilfgaard gewinnt den Krieg und Temerien wird freier Vasallenstaat. Der Baron hat sich mit seiner Frau zu einem Heiler aufgemacht, was da rausgekommen ist erfährt man ja leider nicht. Radovid ist tot und ich habe es auch nicht über mich gebracht Roche und Ves von Dijkstra töten zu lassen. Also musste er dran glauben. 

Was Ciri betrifft hatte ich tatsächlich Glück. Ich hatte 3 der 5 möglichen guten Entscheidungen. Hatte echt erst überlegt in Novigrad mit ihr mit zugehen wenn sie zu den Hexen soll. Dachte dann aber ne lass die mal, passiert schon nix. Hätte ich das schlechte Ende bekommen, hätte mich das echt genervt.

Ansonsten ein grandioses Spiel, ganz klar. Aber auch hier wie in dem anderen Thread muss ich sagen das mir das Ende eigentlich zu viele Fragen offen gelassen hat. Es soll ja der Abschluss der Geschichte rund um Geralt und seine Freunde sein, aber leider steht in der Zusammenfassung am Ende der Krieg an vorderster Stelle. Klar was mit Ciri ist erfährt man, aber ansonsten fehlt einfach noch einiges. Z.B. Was ist mit dem Baron, Wie geht es Priscilla, Was ist mit Avallac'h und so weiter. Es bleibt einfach sehr viel offen. Auch kommt mir persönlich die Beziehung zu den Damen am Ende zu kurz. Entscheidet man sich für Triss und das schon recht früh im Game, hat man im restlichen Spiel aber nicht wirklich das Gefühl das diese Entscheidung sich auf die Beziehungen auswirkt. Nur Yen ist etwas sauer. (Stichwort schöne Aussicht) Entscheidet man sich für Yen oder gar für beide kommt es in Kaer Morhen zumindest noch zu Zärtlichkeiten zwischen Yen und Geralt, mehr aber nicht. Ich hätte da einfach gehofft das man dann wirklich merkt das sich Geralt für eine der beiden entschieden hat und man das während der letzten Missionen merkt.

Ich bin gespannt was die DLC noch bringen werden und ob da einige Charaktere die im Hauptspiel fehlen noch kommen und ob die alt bekannten wieder auftreten.


----------



## unthinkable (22. Juni 2015)

Triss zu sagen dass sie gehen soll hab ich einfach nicht übers Herz gebracht und Yennefer konnte ich einfach auch nichts ausschlagen 
Ich konnte auch 2 Absude nicht herstellen weil ich getreu den Büchern keine vernunftbegabten Wesen getötet hab wie z.B. den Doppler oder den Sukkubus.

Gibt es eigentlichen überhaupt einen Weg dass Nilfgaard nicht den Krieg gewinnt? Wahrscheinlich wenn man Radovid am leben lässt oder eventuell Dijkstra hilft statt Roche und Thaler,oder?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (22. Juni 2015)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Triss zu sagen dass sie gehen soll hab ich einfach nicht übers Herz gebracht und Yennefer konnte ich einfach auch nichts ausschlagen
> Ich konnte auch 2 Absude nicht herstellen weil ich getreu den Büchern keine vernunftbegabten Wesen getötet hab wie z.B. den Doppler oder den Sukkubus.



Meine Frau bezeichnete das Spiel als "Nerd-Porn", manchmal ist sie echt böse zu mir. 
Beide Damen haben ihren Charme - die Qual der Wahl...


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Bin genau da auch angekommen grade!
> Hoffe auch das es ab da noch min. 3 Stunden oder so geht (Immerhin kommt ja die große Jagd wohin ... Und auf den Kampf freu ich mich  )
> 
> Aber die Story an sich .. sehr gut!
> ...



Keine Sorge. Dachte auch das ich bei der Nebelinsel nur noch 2 Std. oder so habe. Effektiv hat es dann locker noch 5 Std. gedauert. Kommt natürlich auch auf dich an, wie du spielst. Die Quests am Ende ziehen sich ganz schön, sind aber das Highlight des ganzen Spiels wie ich finde.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Triss zu sagen dass sie gehen soll hab ich einfach nicht übers Herz gebracht und Yennefer konnte ich einfach auch nichts ausschlagen
> Ich konnte auch 2 Absude nicht herstellen weil ich getreu den Büchern keine vernunftbegabten Wesen getötet hab wie z.B. den Doppler oder den Sukkubus.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlichen überhaupt einen Weg dass Nilfgaard nicht den Krieg gewinnt? Wahrscheinlich wenn man Radovid am leben lässt oder eventuell Dijkstra hilft statt Roche und Thaler,oder?



So ist es. Wenn du Radovid leben lässt gewinnt der den Kreig, allerdings treibt er die Verfolgung der Anderlinge dann auf die Spitze. Er knallt quasi voll durch. Wenn du Dijkstra hilfst wird er Herrscher und ist ein toleranter und guter Herrscher. Also eigentlich ein optimales Ende für Temerien, aber Roche und Ves sterben dann.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Meine Frau bezeichnete das Spiel als "Nerd-Porn", manchmal ist sie echt böse zu mir.
> Beide Damen haben ihren Charme - die Qual der Wahl...



Ich mag Triss viel mehr, hat etwas von meiner wirklichen Freundin, und mit Yen habe ich geschlafen, naja weil es ein Spiel ist und ich konnte.


----------



## unthinkable (22. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> So ist es. Wenn du Radovid leben lässt gewinnt der den Kreig, allerdings treibt er die Verfolgung der Anderlinge dann auf die Spitze. Er knallt quasi voll durch. Wenn du Dijkstra hilfst wird er Herrscher und ist ein toleranter und guter Herrscher. Also eigentlich ein optimales Ende für Temerien, aber Roche und Ves sterben dann.



Mhm schade dass es nicht noch einen vierten Ausweg gibt, ich mochte Ves und Roche im zweiten Teil schon. Wisst ihr eigentlich ob Iorweth im Spiel vorkommt falls man sich im zweiten Teil auf seine Seite schlägt?
Ich hab mir vorgenommen die ersten beiden Teile nochmal zu spielen um dann Spielstände zu übertragen.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Nein Iorveth kommt nicht vor. Ich habe einen Witcher 2 Save importiert wo ich auf seiner Seite gespielt habe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das er einen Auftritt in den DLC bekommt.


----------



## azzih (22. Juni 2015)

Hab auch das Happy End mit Ciri die überlebt und von Geralt als Hexerin ausgebildet wird und der dann auch glücklich in ner monogamen Beziehung mit Yennifer lebt.  Zum Schluss war der Vorboss vor dem Wild Hunt König (der mit dem Schneesturm Stab) leider verbuggt und hat keinen Widerstand geleistet. Achja auch hab im Laufe der Story auch den lästigen Temerien König auf seinem Schiff gemeuchtelt und so Nilfgard zum Sieg verholfen, die Temerien dann zu nem Vasallen Staat gemacht haben.

Was ich als Addon cool fände wäre wenn man mal in die Östlichen Königsreiche käme. Also da wo die Viper Hexenschule von Letho auch sein soll.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Der Endkampf war zwar echt toll inszeniert aber leider war ich da schon lvl 35. Somit war er recht leicht zu schaffen. Der erste DLC soll ja auf der aktuellen Karte stattfinden. Aber für den zweiten hoffe ich auch drauf das man schon was echt cooles macht. Also eine weitere kleine Insel nahe Skellige wäre jetzt nicht so spannend. Eher wie du sagst, mal ganz wo anders hin.


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das schlechte ende erhalten und ich bin mir noch nicht genau sicher, welche Entscheidungen jetzt zum guten führen soll. Ich bin mit Ciri mit zum Gespräch von Margarita und Philippa. Muss ich noch daran feilen. Am Ende verschwindet Ciri bei mir im Turm  am Ende.
Wie geht das mit dem Schatz von Dijkstra? Finden konnte man den ja nicht und dieser ist hinterher sauer, weil man schlechte Hilfe geleistet hat, jedenfalls bei mir. Ich wollte auch helfen Radovid zur Strecke zu bringen, kam aber nicht soweit. Ich würde am liebsten beide im Nirvana sehen. 

Die Synchro ist ja nicht schlecht, aber bei Triss vorallem hätten die das besser machen können. Und Ciri kommt mir teils auch zu lieblich gesprochen vor. Als hätten die Sprecherinnen die Sätze nur heruntergesprochen bei beiden. 

Etwas mehr von den verschiedenen Schulen hätte ich schon erwartet, als nur die Schatzsuche nach Schematas und Hintergrundinformationen. Vielleicht kommt dazu ja auch noch ein DLC, oder man trifft welche von diesen Schulen.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß nicht aber gerade Triss gefällt mir in der Synchro sehr gut. Auch Ciri. Triss strahlt dadurch irgendwie immer so eine Ruhe aus. 

Wegen den Entscheidungen, da wir hier Spoilertagfrei schreiben, hau ich sie mal raus. Wenn du sie nicht wissen willst les nicht weiter.

Es gibt 5 Entscheidungen die sich auf das Ende einwirken die ich kenne. In Kaer Morhen die Schneeballschlacht, Das Labor von Avallac'h (Man muss es zerlegen). Die Beerdigung von Skjall mit Ciri. Das Gespräch mit den Hexen(Man muss sie alleine gehen lassen). Ciri zu Emhyr bringen(Das Geld von dem ablehnen). Du musst also zu ihr halten und ihr vertrauen. Bevormundest du sie gibt's das schlechte Ende.

Wenn man 3 dieser 5 Dinge hat bekommt man das gute Ende. Bringt man Ciri zu Emhyr und der gewinnt den Krieg, wird Ciri Kaiserin. Bringt man sie nicht zu ihm oder verliert Nilfgaard, wird sie Hexerin.

Achja zu Dijkstra. Ich habe den Schatz auch nicht gefunden, aber den Ort wo er ist herausbekommen und einen Schlüssel dazu. Das habe ich dem gegeben. Das hat ihm gereicht. Erst dann vertraut er dir auch genug damit die Radovid Quest kommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Achja zu Dijkstra. Ich habe den Schatz auch nicht gefunden, aber den Ort wo er ist herausbekommen und einen Schlüssel dazu. Das habe ich dem gegeben. Das hat ihm gereicht. Erst dann vertraut er dir auch genug damit die Radovid Quest kommt.



Um rauszufinden wo der Schatz ist musst du Triss bis zum Ende foltern lassen und ihn dann als Belohnung nicht nach Rittersporn fragen sondern nach dem Schatz, dann erfährt man wo der ist, allerdings endet das dann in einem riesigen Blutbad und man erfährt dann nicht mehr direkt wo Menge Rittersporn hingebracht hat und muss eine weitere Quest erledigen, wo man den Spion trifft um den Aufentaltsort von Rittersporn rauszufinden.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Bei der Quest bin ich aufgeflogen weil ich die falschen Fragen gestellt hatte. Dachte dann auch direkt, toll da haste Triss foltern lassen und trotzdem endet es im Blutbad. Es fiel mir echt schwer nicht schon an der Tür wo die sie mitnehmen das Schwert zu ziehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

Diese Stelle und die anschließende Questreihe fand ich harten Stoff. Foltern war auch völlig außer Frage, nach meiner fehlgeschlagenen Überzeugungsarbeit per Axii hab ich dann auch die Drecksschweine direkt allesamt zu Klump gehauen. Triss' Quests danach mit der Flucht der Magier aus Novigrad war auch total beklemmend. Reinste Gestapo-Atmosphäre.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

Zu den verschiedenen enden gibt ja gute info Inder am Mittwoch kommenden pcg extended fand ich daß beste an den Heft neben Rosis Teil ohne den hätte ich das Abo wohl schon gekündigt und nur noch PCGH im Abo.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Im Netz gibt es mittlerweile viele Threads in denen die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten des Endes diskutiert werden. Nachdem ich nun einmal durch bin, zum Glück ohne irgendeinen Spoiler gelesen zu haben, habe ich mir gestern ein paar Möglichkeiten im Netz angeschaut. Daher kenne ich auch das Ende wo Ciri Kaiserin wird. Das fand ich trotz eigentlichen Happy End, sehr traurig. Erst gehen die beiden fröhlich auf die Jagd aber Ciri wird immer bedrückter und verabschiedet sich dann unter Tränen total unerwartet von Geralt. Als sie Geralt das Schwert überreicht ist die Stimmung echt zum heulen.  Eigentlich schon komisch wie einen ein Spiel mit solch klasse Charakteren doch mitreisen kann. Vor allem da es kein Abschied auf Dauer wäre. Die beiden könnten sich ja jeder Zeit sehen. Aber trotzdem ist das Ende echt bedrückend.

Mich hat aber auch die Szene in meinem eigenen Durchlauf fast ausm Stuhl gehauen als Geralt bei Emhyr sagt Ciri ist tot. Da dachte ich so: Nee, oder?  Zum Glück nur der Bluff.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

ja da war ich auch einem Moment ... wirklich zum Glück nur ein Bluff aber das Ende hätte umfangreicher ausfallen können. Erst denkt man man sieht nun mit Ciri gemeinsam durch die lande um dann nebenbei zu erfahren das man nun mit Jen zusammenlebt und gar nicht mehr als Hexer unterwegs ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja da war ich auch einem Moment ... wirklich zum Glück nur ein Bluff aber das Ende hätte umfangreicher ausfallen können. Erst denkt man man sieht nun mit Ciri gemeinsam durch die lande um dann nebenbei zu erfahren das man nun mit Jen zusammenlebt und gar nicht mehr als Hexer unterwegs ist.



Naja, das doch nur das was viele Spieler hören wollen: "Und sie lebten glücklich bis an ihr Lebensende."

Geralt könnte, selbst wen er wollte nie ohne das jagen von Monstern leben, so zumindest die Bücher. Eine weile kann er mal auf einen Fleck bleiben, aber irgendwann gehts dann wieder los und er entwickelt sowas wie eine gewisse Rastlosigkeit, geht los und jagt ein paar Monster.

Von daher, das Yennefer und Geralt bis an ihr Lebensende irgendwo in einer Hütte leben, er keine Monster erlegt und Yennefer den Haushalt führt, passt eigentlich absolut nicht. Wie eingangs gesagt, wurde wohl nur gemacht weil das so ein gängiges Ende ist das sich immer eine Menge Leute wünschen, alles Gut und dann lebten sie glücklich bis zum tot in Frieden und Abgeschiedenheit.


----------



## Sieben (23. Juni 2015)

Soeben das Spiel beendet...

Mit Ciri habe ich das Hexerin-Ende bekommen und auch ich war erst ziemlich schockiert, als Geralt Emhyr mit weinerlicher Stimme Ciris Tod verkündet hat . Etwas verwirrt hat mich auch dieser apprupte Sinneswandel von Ciri in dem Turm gegen Ende, da wusste ich nicht so wirklich ob Ciri nu unter dem Einfluss von Avallach steht oder nicht, da das Bekämpfen der Weißen Kälte gar nicht zur Diskussion stand oder vorher aufgegriffen wurde. Hab da Ciri "verboten" das Portal zu betreten, aber sie meinte nur, dass sie dafürbekannt ist sich über sowas hinwegzusetzen 

Was mich gestört hat:

Roche! Ich hab ihm im 2. Teil hängen gelassen, mich für Iorweth entschieden, Saskia gerettet und Letho verschont und als er mich sah, begrüßte er mich, als ob ich mit ihm durch dick und dünn gegangen bin. Echt strange. hätte mich wenigstens über ein paar "Seitenhiebe" gefreut. Immerhin bei Letho vor der Schlacht hat er sich mal gegen Geralt geäußert.

Philippa! Hab Saskia von ihrem Bann befreit (ergo auch Philippa aus dem Kerker geholt) und auf die Frage hin, ob sie Wisse was Saskia macht (Geralt müsste das doch besser wissen), sagt sie nur, sie hätte zu Beginn des Krieges die Verbindung zu ihr verloren. Ich mag den Charakter Philippa echt gerne und da hätte ich mir etwas mehr tiefgründigkeit von ihr erwartet. Zumindest ne Quest für ihre Augen (die Edelsteine aus ihrem Labor sind immer noch in meinem Questinventar).

Fringilla! Kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber im zweiten Teil wurde sie doch von Demawed, nach der Dekompression von Triss, erdolcht (beim Wechsel von Akt2 zu Akt3)?!

Vesemir! Klar, er ist den Heldentod gestorben aber ist halt ******** 

Scoiatel! Hab mich in beiden Teilen auf deren Seite geschlagen und die behandeln mich immer noch wie n Stück Dreck (Quest Monster im Wald oder so). Hab mich aber wieder auf deren Seite geschlagen  . Schade kein Wiedersehen mit Iorweth, hoffe er kommt in einem der Zusätze vor.

Schmied! In Weißgarten der Schmied, da hab ich den Brandstifter am Leben gelassen, gegen Ende des Spiels noch mal bei ihm vorbeigeschaut und er hat seine neue Schmiede bekommen. Die Sprachoption, wie er seine neue Schmiede denn so findet wird so gehandhabt, als ob man den Brandstifter bei dem Schmied abliefert. Schade 

Trotz all dem ein tolles Spiel:
Habs auf Todesmarsch durch und bin auf Zeichen und Mutagen gegangen. Igni ist schon fast imba stark, weil so gut fast jeder Gegner brennt und die Yrden-Alternativfunktion hält die Golems in Schacht und kümmert sich um nervige Bogenschützen.
Per Öl vergiften, Schadensreduktion durch passendes Öl, Zeitverlangsamung bei Vergiftung und Mehr Vergiftung pro Rezept (bis zu 3 Absude +  2 Tränke auf einmal möglich) sind sinnvolle Mutagenskills. Als nächstes wäre +10% Bonus auf Mutagene dran gewesen, hätte aber etwas umskillen (statt Degeneration bei Yrden) und/ oder leveln müssen.

Von den Absuden hat es mir der Troll-Absud und der Erzgreifen-Absud angetan. Ohne Letzteren wäre Imlerith die Qual gewesen.

Der für mich atmosphärischste Kampf war der gegen das Bies im Sumpfdorf mit den Stimmen der Muhmen im Hintergrund. Das Bies selbst war dank Igni doch eher ein Witz.

Zwei Abstürze hatte ich: Einmal während eines Gesprächs aufgehangen und einmal einfach CTD ohne Meldung. Einen "schweren" Bug hatte ich als ich während des Schwimmens Schnellreisen gemacht habe, da schwamm ich außerhalb (unterhalb) der Karte auf der Stelle weiter und konnte nichts machen außer alten Spielstand laden.

Für dieses Spiel war ich gerne bereit 45€ zu zahlen 

Wenn ich neu anfangen sollte wirds bei einigen Entscheidungen Änderungen geben, bei Ciri wirds wohl immer beim gleichen bleiben . Da tu ich mich doch etwas schwer das Arschloch zu sein. Nächstes mal helfe ich dem Geist in der Wurzel und rette die Kinder, verfluche aber Anna. Hjalmar statt Cerys (Gibts da noch andere Alternativen? Den Irren Lugos vielleicht oder die alte Königin mit den Werbären unterstützen?) Triss statt Yen. Keira töten kann ich nicht, aber ihr diesmal das Rezept überlassen und somit Lambert "retten", den Hexer bei Lamberts Quest am Leben lassen, Lethos "Tod" mal zulassen. Nilfgaards Hilfe bei der Schlacht um Kaer Morhen annehmen, Junior "vielleicht" mal am Leben lassen, etc.


----------



## huenni87 (23. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte am Ende auf dem Turm auch wo auf einmal das Thema Weiße Kälte herkommt. Das war im kompletten Spiel nie wirklich Thema und auf einmal soll sich Ciri opfern um die zu besiegen. Aber es gibt ja die Szene in Kaer Morhen wo man mit der Wissenden spricht um mehr über Umas Fluch zu erfahren. Die Szene kam mir erst relativ belanglos vor aber in diesem Gespräch werden zwei wichtige Dinge gesagt. Zum einen das das ältere Blut die Weiße Kälte besiegen kann und das Geralt mit seinen Entscheidungen über das Schicksal Ciris bestimmen wird. Die Szene hatte ich nach dem durchspielen nochmal gesehen und da ist mir das aufgefallen, dass hier quasi mit dem Zaunpfahl gewunken wird. Ganz nach dem Motto: Achte ab jetzt genau drauf was du tust.

Bei Cerys oder Hjalmar hatte ich auch Cerys und fand das Ende gut. Es soll aber auch möglich sein das weder er noch sie es wird. Wer es dann wird weis ich aber auch nicht. 

Zu Roche. Ich hatte ihn auch in Teil 2 verraten und habe mich auf die Seite Iorweths gestellt. Aber dennoch kommt ja in Teil 2 noch die Szene wo man Roche dann wieder trifft und er einem hilft. Ich denke daher wird das auch nicht weiter im Spiel angesprochen. Aber hast schon Recht. Zumindest einen Seitenhieb auf die Entscheidung in Teil 2 hätte er beim wiedersehen bringen können.

Das Geralt wirklich der Hausmann wird kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Bei dem Ende mit Triss wird ja gesagt das er trotzdem hin und wieder einen Hexerauftrag annimmt obwohl er nicht auf das Geld angewiesen wäre, weil Triss als Beraterin so viel verdient. Das fand ich noch recht glaubwürdig auch mit dem Gedanken das er praktisch dann hin und wieder mit Ciri zum Monster töten loszieht. Auch wenn es so nicht gesagt wurde. Da ich in Teil 2 Triss in dem Elfenbad versprochen hatte mich mit ihr niederzulassen, wenn alles vorbei ist, habe ich das in Teil 3 auch durchgezogen. Aber ich hatte auch nur Glück das ich zu Yen meinte es ist aus. Wollte erst es erst mit beiden versuchen, da ich dachte es würde dann einen "finalen Showdown" geben in dem sich dann endgültig für eine entscheidet.

Den Hexer bei Lamberts Quest habe ich am Leben gelassen. Ich dachte als ich nach Kaer Morhen kam das ich dafür die angekündigte Rache von ihm bekomme. Leider kam da gar nichts. Es hatte null Auswirkungen auf Lambert gegenüber Geralt.

Insgesamt fehlte da vor allem am Ende aber recht viel an Info. Wie ich ja schon schrieb. Dafür das es das Ende der kompletten Geralt Geschichte ist hätte ich das Ende etwas ausführlicher erwartet. Selbst in Teil 2 hat man am Schluss zu jedem einzelnen Charakter noch erfahren was mit denen passiert ist. In Teil 3 wurde da leider viel weggelassen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juni 2015)

Zu den 2 DLC dieser Woche Rüstungsset erst Stufe 41 siehe Bild 4 nutzbar ... Pferde Rüstung Satten usw. siehe Bild 3 schlechter rest identisch sieht nur anders aus, Mission gibt es auf Skellige hatte da ein gelbes ! in der Ortschaft ... siehe Bild 2

PS falls jemand will kann ich sowas wie Bild 4 auch für die anderen Rüstungen machen ... im moment aber nur für Bären und Wolfs Meister Set mit Schwertern und den 2 Bögen das Greifen und Katzen Set habe ich verkauft bzw. zerlegt weil ich einfach finde die Bären Rüstung sieht besser aus ...


----------



## huenni87 (25. Juni 2015)

Frage mich nur im Moment wie man lvl 41 erreichen soll? Hätte ich vielleicht drauf geachtet immer nur Quests zu machen die Rot oder Grün sind geht das vielleicht aber im Moment sehe ich da keine Chance.


----------



## Sieben (25. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht mit dem kommenden Patch . Die neue Pferderüstung ist sogar besser, als die auf dem ersten Blick gleiche Serriskanische. Das Gewicht beträgt nur 0.01.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

Ist mir nicht Aufgefallen nur 5 weniger Ausdauer aber alle 3 Teile sind auch wesentlich leichter 9,45 leichter alle 3 Teile zusammen


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht fertig, aber muss Ciri von der Nebelinsel holen, dauert die Hauptquests noch lange? Ich hoffe schon.


Kommt ansich dann der Kampf auf Kaer Morher, der dauert gut ne halbe Stunde, danach geht es Storymässig noch gute 5-8h wenn du rein der Story folgst.
Solltest du noch anderes zu erledigen haben dann dauert es natürlich wesentlich länger.


----------



## biamaster (5. Juli 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich dachte am Ende auf dem Turm auch wo auf einmal das Thema Weiße Kälte herkommt. Das war im kompletten Spiel nie wirklich Thema und auf einmal soll sich Ciri opfern um die zu besiegen. Aber es gibt ja die Szene in Kaer Morhen wo man mit der Wissenden spricht um mehr über Umas Fluch zu erfahren. Die Szene kam mir erst relativ belanglos vor aber in diesem Gespräch werden zwei wichtige Dinge gesagt. Zum einen das das ältere Blut die Weiße Kälte besiegen kann und das Geralt mit seinen Entscheidungen über das Schicksal Ciris bestimmen wird. Die Szene hatte ich nach dem durchspielen nochmal gesehen und da ist mir das aufgefallen, dass hier quasi mit dem Zaunpfahl gewunken wird. Ganz nach dem Motto: Achte ab jetzt genau drauf was du tust.



Ja, die Weiße Kälte am Ende hatte mich auch überrascht, aber wie du schon ansprichst wird diese im Laufe des Spiels eigentlich oft genug erwähnt.
In Velen kann man in einem kleinen Dorf auch einen alten Mann finden, dem man Drachenwurz bringen soll, danach prophezeit er Geralt auch die Weise Kälte.
Auf dem Platz des Hierarchen in Novigrad gibt es einen Buchladen, beim betreten wird eine Quest ausgelöst in der man im Laden nach einem Brief von einem alten Freund suchen soll (Avallach denke ich mal)

Jetzt noch was zum Ende:

Ich hatte das Ende in dem Ciri Kaiserin von Nilfgaard wird. Nachdem ich jetzt nochmal angefangen habe "Das Erbe der Elfen" zu lesen, sind mit ein paar Dinge aufgefallen:

Es geht um das Kapitel in dem Geralt mit Ciri und Triss sich einem keadwenischen Konvoi anschliesst, wo er Yarpen Zigrin und Wrenck trifft.
Ciri belauscht ein Gespräch von Geralt mit Yarpen, in dem Yarpen Geralt's Neutralität kritisiert. Später fragt Ciri ihn was es heisst "Neutralität zu wahren", Yarpen erklärt es ihr so, dass Geralt bei Konflikten nur tatenlos zuschaut.
Im späteren Verlauf denkt Ciri darüber nach und nimmt sich vor, anstatt tatenlos zuzusehen, Hexerin zu werden, um den Schwachen zu helfen und das Böse zu besiegen.
Geralt erklärt ihr darauf seine Neutralität, die darauf beruht den inneren Hass zu vernichten und für alle Seiten des Konflikts Verständnis zu haben, was aber nicht implizieren soll, dass man nur tatenlos zuschaut.
Später ist Geralt gezwungen den Konvoi zu schützen und Scoiateal zu erschlagen, nach dem Kampf bitten Er und Ciri bei einer toten Elfe um Vergebung, was für mich als Beispiel von Geralts Neutralität steht, denn er wollte diesen Konflikt eigentlich nicht, musste aber seine Liebsten und Freunde schützen.

Wie gesagt, Ciri hatte sich vorgenommen, die Welt zu einem besseren Ort zu machen.

Etwas später unterhalten sich die Könige des Nordens über politische Dinge und Henselt erzählt, dass Emhyr nie den Befehl gab Cintra anzugreifen, es waren stattdessen die Adels- und Handelsgesellschaften, die schon damals Emhyr vom Thron haben wollten. Deren Ziel lag wohl darin, die Erbin Ciri zu töten, was aber nicht gelang, da Cahir (möglicherweise auf geheimer Mission von Kaiser Emhyr) sie aus der brennenden Stadt brachte und schützte.

In der falschen Annahme, dass Emhyr den Angriff auf Cintra befohlen hatte, hasste Ciri Ihn und Nilfgaard dafür, dass sie ihre Großmutter Calanthe töteten und ganz Cintra zerschlugen.
Erst in Witcher 3 hatte Emhyr das erste mal seit Jahren  die Möglichkeit sich mit Ciri zu unterhalten und dabei ist wohl die Wahrheit ans Tageslicht gekommen. Am Ende erwähnt Ciri noch einen Boten, der ihr einen Brief brachte, ich denke mal da hatte Emhyr nach den schweren Vorwürfen in Wyzima seine Intentionen klargestellt und konnte sie doch noch überzeugen, dass sie ihr sehnen nach einer besseren Welt am besten auf dem Throne Nilfgaards nachkommen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> Auf dem Platz des Hierarchen in Novigrad gibt es einen Buchladen, beim betreten wird eine Quest ausgelöst in der man im Laden nach einem Brief von einem alten Freund suchen soll (Avallach denke ich mal)



Nein beim Verfasser des Briefes dürfte es sich um Aldersberg (Alvin) aus TW1 handeln. 
Der hat einem nämlich dort schon versucht zu erklären was es mit der weißen Kälte auf sich hat und wollte das Problem lösen, mit seinem Tod durch Geralt ist er damit aber gescheitert.


----------



## biamaster (5. Juli 2015)

Achso, danke.
Deshalb war der Brief in einem Buch über Aldersberg. 

Hatte leider den Plot von Witcher 1 nicht mehr im Kopf, sollte ich nach 2 Jahren vielleicht nochmal spielen.
Aber erstmal die Bücher lesen, dann die Witcher-Spiele chronologisch durchspielen. Dann werde ich auch soviel abgrasen wie möglich.


----------



## The_Muppet (6. Juli 2015)

Gegen ende fands ichs Storymäßig eher, naja, "verbaut". Was mich auch ziemlich nervt ist dass Eredin im ganzen Spiel nur 12(!) Sätze sagt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein beim Verfasser des Briefes dürfte es sich um Aldersberg (Alvin) aus TW1 handeln.
> Der hat einem nämlich dort schon versucht zu erklären was es mit der weißen Kälte auf sich hat und wollte das Problem lösen, mit seinem Tod durch Geralt ist er damit aber gescheitert.


Die Sache mit dem Buch und Brief fand ich als großer Fan des ersten Teils supi


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2015)

Zu viele Fragen bleiben offen.
Was ist mit Roche, Zoltan, Rittersporn, Phillipa, Avallach ?
Einige der Entscheidungen über Ciri sind auch fragwürdig: Begleitung zu den Zauberin und das Labor. Warum ist es negativ mit zukommen, aber kaum was zu sagen und Ciri anweisen das Labor in Ruhe zu lassen?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Einige der Entscheidungen über Ciri sind auch fragwürdig: Begleitung zu den Zauberin und das Labor. Warum ist es negativ mit zukommen, aber kaum was zu sagen und Ciri anweisen das Labor in Ruhe zu lassen?



Weil Ciri Avallach vertraut und sie es so auffasst, wen Geralt mit zum Labor geht, als wen Geralt ihr nicht zutraut die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen und nicht hinter ihrer Einschätzung zu Avallach steht.


----------



## schmodel (11. Juli 2015)

gibt's eigentlich einen Weg in die Nilfgarder Festung oder -Das Haus der Erholung-(gleich nebenan)
Beide sind für meinen Gerald nicht betretbar.
Würde mich interessieren was dort los ist


----------



## Murdoch (11. Juli 2015)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Ich hab die Hauptquest jetzt durch und da gibts ja noch die DLCs die scheinbar bei GOG gut Geld kosten. 

Hies es nichtmal seitens Red Project dass die DLCs kostenfrei sein werden? 

Wird in den DLCs die Story weiter erzählt? 

So ganz befriedigend fand ich den Schluss jetzt erstmal nicht.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2015)

Murdoch schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Ich hab die Hauptquest jetzt durch und da gibts ja noch die DLCs die scheinbar bei GOG gut Geld kosten.
> 
> ...


Es sind alle DLC's kostenlos die bis jetzt erschienen sind.

Der 25€ Seasons Passs beinhaltet 2 neue Quest welche zusammen ~30h gehen werden. 
Hearts of Stone (~10h) erscheint im Oktober) und Blood and Wine (~20h) erscheint irgendwann im ersten Quartal 2016


Steam beschreibung der zwei Quest

*Hearts of Stone *will take Geralt on an all-new 10-hour adventure into the wilds of No Man’s Land and the nooks and alleys of Oxenfurt, where he’ll try to complete a contract from the mysterious Man of Glass. Caught in a thick tangle of deceit, Geralt will need all his cunning and strength to solve the mystery and emerge unscathed.

*Blood and Wine*, a 20-hour tale that will introduce the all-new in-game region of Toussaint, will take Geralt to a land untainted by war, where an atmosphere of carefree indulgence and knightly ritual masks an ancient, bloody secret.


----------



## Murdoch (11. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Info. Habe mich jetzt ein bisl bei GOG durchgewurschtelt und den Gratis DLC Teil gefunden. 

In der Info bei GOG sah es so aus als ob die Stoy um Ciri weitergeht... ich meine würde ja auch passen, da das Ende ja recht offen war.


----------



## schmodel (11. Juli 2015)

ich habe den Season Pass.
Natürlich freu ich mich auf die Addons
Ich frage mich nur für welchen Level die diese Quests bauen-bin 36 (ja ich weiss es geht noch mehr)
Werden wir dann unter ober überfordert.?


----------



## schmodel (11. Juli 2015)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Ich habs mir leider mit Triss und Yennefer versaut... Hatte gehofft dass sich das noch von alleine klären würde, aber Pustekuchen-



wie im richtigen Leben


----------



## Madfurion (16. Juli 2015)

Sie Hauptstory hat mir bis zu der Schlacht in Kaer Morhen echt super gefallen, nach den Musen war es mir aber etwas zu hektisch und ohne Spannung. Da finde ich haben sie echt eine Chance liegen lassen.

Skellige fand ich auch etwas unpassend als Region, hat mich mit den Vikingern zu sehr an skyrim erinnert, zu viele sich ähnelnde kleine und verstreute Inseln und irgendwie hätte ich mir eine weitere Region auf dem Festland gewünscht. 

Nichtsdesto trotz werde ich mir auf jeden Fall den Season Pass kaufen und freue mich schon auf die Erweiterungen. Vlt wird die Schwierigkeit ja noch nach oben besser angepasst und das Skillsystem mit Tiefgang bestückt.


----------



## Murdoch (16. Juli 2015)

Finde ich ähnlich. 

Die haben sich glaub insgesamt zu hohe Ziele gesetzt. Das war einfach nicht in diesem Jahrhundert zu perfektionieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juli 2015)

Hab heute Abend fast 5 Stunden durchgewitchert (Frauchen war außer Haus ) und die Hauptstory ordentlich vorangetrieben. Ciri wiedergefunden - hatte bei der Szene Ganzkörpergänsehaut, auch wenn die Anspielung an Schneewittchen und die 7 (...6...5) Zwerge doch zu deutlich war, als dass ich ihr Erwachen nicht kommen sehen hätte. 
Dann die Schlacht um Kaer Morhen, das ging auch ordentlich ab. Vesemir stirbt immer, richtig? Ansonsten kamen alle durch. Jetzt bin ich mit Ciri auf der Jagd nach Imlerith, habe die Crones entsorgt... aber der fette Sack gibt mir aufs Maul, wenn er mit seiner Teleportiererei anfängt. 3 oder 4 Mal war ich schon so weit, aber dann erwischt er mich immer und macht mich mit ~3 Treffern alle (Deathmarch), zwischen denen Geralt teils auch noch gelähmt ist. Seeeeehr frustrierend.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

Grad fertig mit der Story und irgendwie Bock gleich wieder von vorne anzufangen  (Und diesmal alles richtig zu machen was möglich ist und vor allem diesmal in Rot)
Dachte erst ich hab's versaut und Ciri gestorben wäre. Dann betrete ich das Wirtshaus und wer sitzt da unter seiner Kaputze? Ich hatte noch nie so ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht - bei keinem Game jedenfalls


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

Hab gestern auch etwa im zehnten Anlauf Imlerith platt gekriegt. Die brutale Szene zu seinem Abgang hat mir dann doch ordentlich Genugtuung gebracht 
Und die Loot-Belohnung von seiner Leiche war auch nett.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch etwa im zehnten Anlauf Imlerith platt gekriegt. Die brutale Szene zu seinem Abgang hat mir dann doch ordentlich Genugtuung gebracht
> Und die Loot-Belohnung von seiner Leiche war auch nett.



Hehe, Imlerith ist noch Leicht im Gegensatz zu Eredin und dem anderen


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hehe, Imlerith ist noch Leicht im Gegensatz zu Eredin und dem anderen


Kann gar nicht sein 
Au weh.


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht sein
> Au weh.



Der vorletzte kann dir mit seinen Teleports schon mal richtig auf den Sack gehen. Auf anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden als dem leichtesten brauchte ich schon mal 5 Anläufe


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

Imlerith ist doch der, der sich dann rumteleportiert und ständig seine riesige Keule schwingt, oder gibts noch einen der sowas tut?


----------



## Scalon (19. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der vorletzte kann dir mit seinen Teleports schon mal richtig auf den Sack gehen. Auf anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden als dem leichtesten brauchte ich schon mal 5 Anläufe



ich habe auf der 2. leichtesten Stufe gespielt und "zuviel" nebenher gemacht, deshlab war mein Level zu hoch bzw zu einfach, aber dafür kann ich es ja noch ein zweites Mal durchspielen 
Ich habe eben die Quest "Where the Cat and the Wolf play" erledigt und ein sehr nettes "Easteregg" bzw ein netten Brief gefunden  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw wie Levelt man nach der Mainstory weiter? Denn ich bekomme sogut wie keine XP mehr, und kann somit die Schwerter mit Level 40+ nicht benutzen ...


----------



## FrozenPie (19. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Imlerith ist doch der, der sich dann rumteleportiert und ständig seine riesige Keule schwingt, oder gibts noch einen der sowas tut?


So ziemlich jeder der Wilden Jagd portet wie Wild rum, wobei es der Zweite echt übertreibt (Quasi im Sekundentakt) und Eredin dich sogar in andere Welten verschleppt 




Scalon schrieb:


> Ich habe eben die Quest "Where the Cat and the Wolf play" erledigt und ein sehr nettes "Easteregg" bzw ein netten Brief gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha, ja den hab ich auch gefunden 
Aber das Gespräch mit Ciri mit der Anspielung auf Cyberpunk 2077 von CDPR ist auch genial gewesen und im selben Zug auch das mit den ehemals Sieben Zwergen und Schneewitchen


----------



## biamaster (20. Juli 2015)

Bei den Muhmen, den Kindern im Sumpf und dem Süßen Pfad musste ich an Hänsel und Gretel denken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> Bei den Muhmen, den Kindern im Sumpf und dem Süßen Pfad musste ich an Hänsel und Gretel denken.



Definitiv kein Zufall. Fast alles in The Witcher basiert auf (ost)europäischen Sagen und Märchen.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juli 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> Bei den Muhmen, den Kindern im Sumpf und dem Süßen Pfad musste ich an Hänsel und Gretel denken.



Keira Metz hat das ja auch erwähnt, das "Hexen in Lebkuchenhäusern" bzw. "Hexen in Häusern aus Leckereien" wohnen


----------



## JimSim3 (20. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hab gestern auch etwa im zehnten Anlauf Imlerith platt gekriegt. Die brutale Szene zu seinem Abgang hat mir dann doch ordentlich Genugtuung gebracht
> Und die Loot-Belohnung von seiner Leiche war auch nett.



Ich hab auch sicherlich 10mal auf die Fresse bekommen... Dabei kam ich durch den ersten Teil in kürzester Zeit und eigentlich ohne Leben zu verlieren, aber der letzte Teil hat mich einfach jedes mal zerlegt... 2-3 Treffer und ich geh K.O.

... Irgendwann hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und hab mich durch gecheesed. Voll ausgebauter Quen Skill, und Alternativer Modus + Tawny Owl = Autowin ohne Schaden zu nehmen...

Ich hoffe die nächsten pack ich ohne cheese...


----------



## nurfbold (21. Juli 2015)

Hatte mit den Endgegnern auf Stufe 34 kein Problem . Meisterliches Katzenrüstung + Kampfbuild = easy win.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/37fwim/consolidated_witcher_3_build_thread : 

I'm playing on death march difficulty, and with this build I've been tearing through everything. It almost makes the game too easy I think. I honestly cannot remember the last time I was killed during combat. Anyways, hope this helps!

TL;DR max out muscle memory, resolve, precise blows, razor focus, whirl, quen sign, and cat school technique. Wear feline armor, and ursine swords.

Edit: I just hit level 35, and I'll just post my final build here since I'm still getting questions about it.

In order of importance &amp; level unlocked: muscle memory, cat school technique, survival instinct, resolve, precise blows, exploding shield, undying, whirl, razor focus, fleet footed, strength training, and crushing blows.

Once you hit level 30, the mastercrafted feline swords surpass the ursine swords in damage because of the +10% attack power they give. So at level 30, I switched to the feline swords. For extra OPness, place 3 greater bleeding runes on each feline sword to melt through anything. And place as many greater quen glyphs as possible on each price of armor.


Damit hat man einen schönen, starken Kampfbuild mit dem man zugleich noch Agil ist. Schaden nimmt man eigentlich gar nicht mehr wenn man  sich gut anstellt und wenn nicht, stirbt man trotzdem nicht .


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Juli 2015)

So, bin jetzt durch und habe das "meh" Ende. Ciri lebt und ist Witcher, Radovid hat allerdings gewonnen und metzelt alles was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist...

Das mit Radovid nervt mich, denn eigentlich hab ich alles getan um gegen ihn zu arbeiten, lediglich das Quest ihn umzunieten hab ich nicht bekommen, weil ich beim letzten Besuch im Badehaus echt keine Geduld mehr hatte... 

Das wird dann im nächsten Durchlauf durchgezogen... Genauso wie das mit dem Baron. Ich hab gelesen, wenn man den Baumgeist befreit, bevor man den Auftrag durch "Ladys of the Wood" bekommen hat, bleiben Anna und die Kinder am leben. Hat das jemand schon versucht und weiß wie der Zustand dann von Anna ist?

Naja, der nächste Durchlauf wird allerdings noch nen paar Monate auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das wird dann im nächsten Durchlauf durchgezogen... Genauso wie das mit dem Baron. Ich hab gelesen, wenn man den Baumgeist befreit, bevor man den Auftrag durch "Ladys of the Wood" bekommen hat, bleiben Anna und die Kinder am leben. Hat das jemand schon versucht und weiß wie der Zustand dann von Anna ist?



Wenn du den Baumgeist befreist,rettest du die Kinder, aber Anna stirbt und der Baron erhängt sich anschließend in seiner Festung. Zudem metzelt der Baumgeist so ziemlich jeden in dem Dorf nieder (Wo der Typ der sich das Ohr abschneidet Dorfältester ist), weil sie sich alle gegen ihn gewendet haben nachdem er von den Muhmen versklavt wurde


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du den Baumgeist befreist,rettest du die Kinder, aber Anna stirbt und der Baron erhängt sich anschließend in seiner Festung. Zudem metzelt der Baumgeist so ziemlich jeden in dem Dorf nieder (Wo der Typ der sich das Ohr abschneidet Dorfältester ist), weil sie sich alle gegen ihn gewendet haben nachdem er von den Muhmen versklavt wurde



Das soll eben nicht der Fall sein, wenn man den Baumgeist befreit bevor man das Quest dafür von den Crones bekommen hat. Dann schnetzelt zwar der Baumgeist das Dorf, aber die Kinder und Anna leben. (Angeblich)


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das soll eben nicht der Fall sein, wenn man den Baumgeist befreit bevor man das Quest dafür von den Crones bekommen hat. Dann schnetzelt zwar der Baumgeist das Dorf, aber die Kinder und Anna leben. (Angeblich)



Eigentlich ist es ja so, dass die Muhmen Anna den Fehltritt verzeihen, wenn sie auf die Kinder aufpasst. Wenn du den Baumgeist befreist und dieser die Kinder rettet lassen die Muhmen ihren Zorn an Anna aus und verwandeln bzw. verfluchen sie erst mal in ein Wasserweib. Wenn du's richtig machst kannst du den Fluch brechen, aber sterben tut sie trotzdem und der Baron erhängt sich und so weiter


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es ja so, dass die Muhmen Anna den Fehltritt verzeihen, wenn sie auf die Kinder aufpasst. Wenn du den Baumgeist befreist und dieser die Kinder rettet lassen die Muhmen ihren Zorn an Anna aus und verwandeln bzw. verfluchen sie erst mal in ein Wasserweib. Wenn du's richtig machst kannst du den Fluch brechen, aber sterben tut sie trotzdem und der Baron erhängt sich und so weiter



Das ist mir ja durchaus bewusst. Deswegen frag ich ja, ob jemand hier den Baumgeist befreit hat ohne vorher den Auftrag der Muhmen / Crones angenommen zu haben und was dann das Resultat war... 

Hier: Witcher III Ultimate Ending Guide - Every Ending and Romance Disclosed | Ten Ton Hammer wird das beschrieben, was ich gesagt habe (Anna und Kinder leben, im Gegensatz zum "normalen" Ausgang, den du beschrieben hast)... Aber es steht nicht da, in welchem Zustand Anna dann ist. Lebt sie dann einfach mit dem Baron zusammen, oder braucht sie trotzdem nen Magier der versucht sie von ihrer "Verwirrung" zu heilen?

EDIT: Gut, die Kommentare auf der Seite sagen, Baumgeist befreien bevor man die Quest dazu erhält = Anna lebt, aber verrückt und zieht mit dem Baron in die Berge.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Lebt sie dann einfach mit dem Baron zusammen, oder braucht sie trotzdem nen Magier der versucht sie von ihrer "Verwirrung" zu heilen?



Ich glaube sie braucht trotzdem nen Magier nach dem was die mitmachen musste


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich glaube sie braucht trotzdem nen Magier nach dem was die mitmachen musste



Jo, das warst du schneller als mein Edit.  Jo, Magier wird weiterhin benötigt. Ein wirkliches drittes und verstecktes Ende wäre wohl auch zuviel erwartet.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ein wirkliches drittes und verstecktes Ende wäre wohl auch zuviel erwartet.


Als ob man dieses Spiel für seinen Umfang kritisieren könnte 

@JimSim3
Ich probiere das mit dem Herz des Baumes vor dem eigentlichen Auftrag mal aus 

Okay sieht erst mal so aus: Muhmen vergeben Anna den Fehltritt bzw. Anna wird überleben, Kinder sind Tot, Geist des Waldes ist Frei und wird höchstwahrscheinlich noch das Dorf in Schutt und Asche legen


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Okay sieht erst mal so aus: Muhmen vergeben Anna den Fehltritt bzw. Anna wird überleben, Kinder sind Tot, Geist des Waldes ist Frei und wird höchstwahrscheinlich noch das Dorf in Schutt und Asche legen


Wenn die Kinder tot sind kannste den Baumgeist auch töten,  weil kommt aufs gleiche raus in dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn die Kinder tot sind kannste den Baumgeist auch töten,  weil kommt aufs gleiche raus in dem Zusammenhang.



Eben, dann würde das Dorf wahrscheinlich auch noch stehen. Also wenn man den Baumgeist in der entsprechenden Quest tötet ist das quasi am Besten für alle


----------



## JimSim3 (22. Juli 2015)

Danke fürs ausprobieren! 
"Beste für alle" ist so ne Sache beim Witcher.  Aber ja, in dem Fall ist es wahrscheinlich "das beste" die Kinder zu opfern...


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Eben, dann würde das Dorf wahrscheinlich auch noch stehen. Also wenn man den Baumgeist in der entsprechenden Quest tötet ist das quasi am Besten für alle



Das Dorf steht dann noch,  habe nämlich genau das gemacht, in allen 3 Durchläufen 

Nachdem ich den Baum ausgefragt habe,  war das für mich die einzige Lösung.  Den das der Geist  die Crones erschaffen hat und die dann den Geist eingesperrt habe,  hat mir gereicht.  Den egal wie schlimm die Crones sind,  wenn die den Geist aka ihre Mutter einsperren  dann ist diese Tausendmal schlimmer. 

Nach Recherche und nachlesen was ansonsten passiert war ich auch heil froh über meine Entscheidung





JimSim3 schrieb:


> Danke fürs ausprobieren!
> "Beste für alle" ist so ne Sache beim Witcher.  Aber ja, in dem Fall ist es wahrscheinlich "das beste" die Kinder zu opfern...


In dem Fall ist es aber wirklich so


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

Naja, dann muss ich mich halt in diesem Durchlauf mit einem freien Baumgeist rumschlagen 
Den ersten Durchlauf hatte ich ja auch noch den Baumgeist getötet


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es aber wirklich so



Aber nur, wenn man geopferte Kinder akzeptabel findet... was ich eher nicht tue


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man geopferte Kinder akzeptabel findet... was ich eher nicht tue



Dann opferst du aber fast das gesamte Dorf inkl. der verbliebenen Kinder die dort noch leben


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn man geopferte Kinder akzeptabel findet... was ich eher nicht tue [emoji14]


Darfur aber ein komplettes Dorf opfere, indem auch Kinder leben? 

Wo ist da die Logik? o.O


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Paah Dorf... zu den Kindern hatte ich einen emotionalen Bezug


----------



## FrozenPie (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Paah Dorf... zu den Kindern hatte ich einen emotionalen Bezug



Und genau das soll die Zwickmühle sein welche CDPR da erzeugen will


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Und genau das soll die Zwickmühle sein welche CDPR da erzeugen will [emoji14]


 Nicht wirklich,  den der Geist im Baum tötet  seit Jahren die Menschen  aus dem Dorf,  somit kann man dem nicht trauen.

Der Baum erzählt dir zwar das die Crones die Kinder töten,  aber machen sie das wirklich? 

Nach dem ich den Baum getötet habe,  habe ich absolut keinen Beweis dafur außer das sie weg sind.  Ob sie tot sind erfährt man eigentlich gar nicht und man kann auch nicht nach ihnen fragen.

Oder habt ihre eine Option irgendwo gesehener danach?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich,  den der Geist im Baum tötet  seit Jahren die Menschen  aus dem Dorf,  somit kann man dem nicht trauen.
> 
> Der Baum erzählt dir zwar das die Crones die Kinder töten,  aber machen sie das wirklich?
> 
> ...



Es gibt diverse Andeutungen, Hinweise und Beweise dafür, zum einen wird erwähnt das es das Gerücht gibt das die Muhmen Kinder fressen und zum anderen erfährt man später im Rahmen der Hauptstory das die Muhmen Ciri fressen wollten. Hinzu kommt noch das wen man den Aufrag mit dem Baum für die Muhmen erledigt hat die Muhmen im darauf folgenden Gespräch erzählen das die Frau vom Baron gute Arbeit geleistet hat, die Kinder Fett und saftig sind, genau richtig. (um sie zu verspeisen). 
Dann noch später in der Hauptstory, wen man Ciri begleitet die Muhmen und den Reiter der wilden Jagd beim Hexensabat zu töten und mit Ciri in der Höhle bei den Muhmen ankommt, sieht man sie um einen Kessel stehen. Im Kessel sind wohl eindeutig die Männer die auserwählt wurden zu den Muhmen zu kommen und mit ihnen zu schlafen, somal eine der Muhmen noch den Kopf eines Mannes im Arm hat.
Die Muhmen essen also nachweislich Menschenfleisch und Kinder vermutlich am liebsten weil sie Hexen sind und Hexen Kinderfleisch am liebsten mögen, da es am zartesten ist.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2015)

Gibt es nicht auch das Gerücht das Hexen Kinder essen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juli 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331559669323&alt=web

Kann ich da beruhigt zu schlagen? Da es keine steam Version ist....wie ist es mit neue aktuelle patches und Updates runterladen? Stream macht ja so etwas von alleine 😉


----------



## Loginet (24. Juli 2015)

Möchte mal kurz was zur Story und deren "Abwicklung" sagen.
Ich finde die Story so krass gut in Szene gesetzt, das ich sowas noch NIE bei irgendeinem anderen Spiel  auch nur ansatzweise erkannt habe. Sogar als "Wichter-Neuling", haben mich so viele Charaktere wie Tris, Yen,  Ciri, Hacker etc. gepackt, weil die einfach so authentisch waren.
Jeder Charakter hat eine eigene Persönlichkeit!


----------



## NokNok (25. Juli 2015)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331559669323&alt=web
> 
> Kann ich da beruhigt zu schlagen? Da es keine steam Version ist....wie ist es mit neue aktuelle patches und Updates runterladen? Stream macht ja so etwas von alleine




Ob du es da kauftst ist deine Sache, genauso wie GOG... Musst du halt mit einer weiteren Spieleplattform klarkommen xD, aber Updaten tut Sie das Spiel! (Zum starten des Spiels brauchst du Sie nicht.. deswegen hab ich den Patch bislang auch vergessen  )


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Habe ich auf Undvik (der Insel mit der riesigen Turmruine, wo die Endschlacht stattfindet) eigentlich was verpasst, oder ist da wirklich unheimlich viel Zeug einfach ungenutzt geblieben? Die Insel ist ja der reinste schweizer Käse, mit ca 10 Zugängen zur immer gleichen riesigen Höhle - nur gibt es soweit ich weiß keinen Quest, der einen da hinführt, was mich doch ziemlich wundert bei den Ausmaßen dieses Höhlensystems. Irgendwo weiter oben befindet sich auch noch eine Art Riesenküche mit einem großen Kessel, mit dem man interagieren kann; bzw. könnte, es passiert nämlich nichts.


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Habe ich auf Undvik (der Insel mit der riesigen Turmruine, wo die Endschlacht stattfindet) eigentlich was verpasst, oder ist da wirklich unheimlich viel Zeug einfach ungenutzt geblieben? Die Insel ist ja der reinste schweizer Käse, mit ca 10 Zugängen zur immer gleichen riesigen Höhle - nur gibt es soweit ich weiß keinen Quest, der einen da hinführt, was mich doch ziemlich wundert bei den Ausmaßen dieses Höhlensystems. Irgendwo weiter oben befindet sich auch noch eine Art Riesenküche mit einem großen Kessel, mit dem man interagieren kann; bzw. könnte, es passiert nämlich nichts.



Ich bin zuerst durch die Insel durch geritten auf der Suche nach Gwent Spielern . Bis ich gemerkt habe, dass die Dörfer auf der Insel komplett zerstört sind habe ich schon Hjalmdar (oder wie der heißt) gefunden... Wenn du das auch so gemacht hast und gleich mit ihm in die Höhle gehst passiert tatsächlich relativ wenig auf der Insel. Ich hab ihn aber erstmal stehen gelassen und bin später zurück gekehrt. (Das hat zwar für nen kleinen Bug gesorgt.. Aber nicht's welt bewegendes...) Irgendwann bin ich nochmal rum gelaufen und hab Spuren seines Schiffs und seiner Crew und so weiter gefunden. Wenn du die verfolgst wirst du durch das Höhlen Netzwerk gejagt. Da findest du dann an der Kochstelle drei Trolle die gerade einen aus der Crew von Hjalmdar kochen wollen und den du befreien kannst. Den Kerl im Schiff hab ich erst ganz am Ende gemacht, nach dem der Riese schon tot war... Hat auch irgendwie funktioniert und mir sogar noch XP gebracht. Ansonsten ist auf der Insel nicht so wahnsinnig viel los. Bei der Hütte am See gabs glaube ich noch ein mini Quest und natürlich das Master-Armorer Quest und da wo man später zur Isle of Mist schippert liegt auch noch nen Schatz für ne Mini-Quest die ich irgendwo aufgelesen habe... Ich hatte ja erwartet das die Insel, nach dem man den Riesen platt gemacht hat wieder aufgebaut wird und man dann noch ein bisschen zu tun kriegt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Hmm, däm. Hatte schon vermutet, dass es mit der Lord of Undvik Quest zusammenhängen könnte. Ich bin nämlich einfach so in Hjalmar reingerannt, statt ihn durch verfolgen der Spuren zu finden.


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hmm, däm. Hatte schon vermutet, dass es mit der Lord of Undvik Quest zusammenhängen könnte. Ich bin nämlich einfach so in Hjalmar reingerannt, statt ihn durch verfolgen der Spuren zu finden.



Jupp, und damit fällt praktisch der gesamte Content auf der Insel weg.  Zum Glück hatte ich da gerade kein Bock auf Side Quests und war nur am Gwent-Karten sammeln. Sonst wäre es mir wahrscheinlich wie dir ergangen.


----------



## FrozenPie (27. Juli 2015)

Interessant: Ich hatte gerade eine sehr seltsame Begebenheit, nämlich, dass ich den Auftrag mit dem Waldschrat bei Novigrad bzw. bei Holzfällern erledigt habe und als ich meinen Lohn in der Taverne bei der Gänsemöse abholen wollte, waren auf einmal Zwei Barden Level -1 (kein Witz oder Vertipper!) mit leerem Lebensbalken Feindlich gesinnt, welche sich aber hingekauert haben. Sie waren auch schon als Feindlich dargestellt als ich noch außerhalb der Taverne stand und um mit meinem Auftraggeber reden zu können musste ich die erst umhauen. Das Kuriose: Eine Wache stand daneben und hat zugejubelt während dieser einseitigen Prügelei und als die Barden am Boden waren war die Wache offensichtlich verärgert bzw. bekam ich die Warnung, dass sie mich angreifen könnten, weil ich sie verärgert habe 

Edit: Das Wirtschaftssystem ist übrigens nicht sonderlich Toll gebalanced. Ich war noch nicht mal auf Skellige und habe schon 28.000 Kronen


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Edit: Das Wirtschaftssystem ist übrigens nicht sonderlich Toll gebalanced. Ich war noch nicht mal auf Skellige und habe schon 28.000 Kronen



Ach das doch nichts, wen man nicht Rezepte kauft kommt man recht schnell auf 60k Kronen und mehr, ohne auf Skellige gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

Habe das Spiel nach 95h durch aber habe noch eine Quest offen bei der ich zu Triss muss um eine Statuette überprüfen zu lassen aber wo ist Triss?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel nach 95h durch aber habe noch eine Quest offen bei der ich zu Triss muss um eine Statuette überprüfen zu lassen aber wo ist Triss?



Wen du Triss in Novigrad schon geholfen hast mit den Magiern zu flüchten kannst du die Quest nicht mehr beenden.
Ist etwas sehr blöd gelöst, gibt 2 Quests mit Holzstatuen wo man Triss Hilfe braucht und mindestens eine davon bekommt man so spät das man die ggf. nicht mehr lösen kann, wen man es nicht weiß und man Triss schon bei der Flucht geholfen hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen du Triss in Novigrad schon geholfen hast mit den Magiern zu flüchten kannst du die Quest nicht mehr beenden.
> Ist etwas sehr blöd gelöst, gibt 2 Quests mit Holzstatuen wo man Triss Hilfe braucht und mindestens eine davon bekommt man so spät das man die ggf. nicht mehr lösen kann, wen man es nicht weiß und man Triss schon bei der Flucht geholfen hat.



Und dann hatter ich noch genug Zeit auf dem Schiff in Skellige sie zu fragen aber ansprechen ging nie, interessant aber das die Quest nicht Abgebrochen wurde.

---
Gibt es Mutagene die noch mehr als 150 Vitalität geben?


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es Mutagene die noch mehr als 150 Vitalität geben?


Mit Alchemiefertigkeiten kombinieren, dan wirds durch Boni viel mehr.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel nach 95h durch aber habe noch eine Quest offen bei der ich zu Triss muss um eine Statuette überprüfen zu lassen aber wo ist Triss?



Ist ein Bug im Spiel... Gibt 2 Quests: Soldier Statue und Nobleman Statue (oder sogar 3?) Die aktivieren sich leider wieder automatisch im letzten Spielabschnitt und können nicht beendet werden. (Auch wenn man sie bspw. bereits vorher gemacht hat...)


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

Wo kriege ich Rebis, Nigredo und Albedo her? Brauche es um das Mastercrafted Ursine Silberschwert herzustellen bzw die Enhanced und Superior brauchen es auch.

Nur noch die Schwerter und dann ist die gesamte Ausrüstung auf Master Level 

Ohne Masteraurüstung und Tränke habe ich Eredin besiegt  Quen ist bei mir auf höchster Stufe, das heilt mich und verbraucht kein Stamina.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. August 2015)

Must du selbst herstellen vorher noch die Rezepte kaufen wenn du die noch nicht hast.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. August 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Must du selbst herstellen vorher noch die Rezepte kaufen wenn du die noch nicht hast.



Habe die Rezepte schon aber wusste es nur nicht  Habe jetzt jedenfalls das gesamte Ursine Mastercrafted Set an inkl. kompletter Runen Bestückung.  War sehr teuer in der Herstellung aber mal sehen ob ich trotzdem noch etwas besseres finde, Rüstungsquests habe ich noch gefunden bei Händlern, bzw die Karten die man davon kaufen kann.

Welches Set nutzt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. August 2015)

Wolfsset > alles 
Seit 1.07 sind die Stats der mastercrafted Ausrüstungen aber sowieso alle gleich...

Ich hatte am Schluss alle vier auf mastercrafted, inklusive aller Schwerter


----------



## Gamer090 (16. August 2015)

Bei mir ist das doofe, ich habe erst nachdem ich das Ursine Set vollständig hatte die Quests für die restlichen Teile des Wolfssets erhalten aber mit den 14k Münzen sollte eine Änderung auf das Wolfsset kein Problem sein.  Die Runen herzustellen wird teuer aber immer noch günstiger als welche zu kaufen.  

Interessant finde ich die Schwerter, Ursine und Wolf haben beide den selben Schaden aber die anderen Werte sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## Shona (21. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das doofe, ich habe erst nachdem ich das Ursine Set vollständig hatte die Quests für die restlichen Teile des Wolfssets erhalten


Wieso das? Ich bin bei meinem derzeit 3. Durchlauf nicht mal mit der Hauptquest in Novigrad fertig und habe alle Wolfset-Quest in der der Quest-Log drin und bis auf das Master-Set und das Standart-Set auch schon alle gesammelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. August 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wieso das? Ich bin bei meinem derzeit 3. Durchlauf nicht mal mit der Hauptquest in Novigrad fertig und habe alle Wolfset-Quest in der der Quest-Log drin und bis auf das Master-Set und das Standart-Set auch schon alle gesammelt.



Dann bist du eben fleissiger mit entdecken solcher Quests als ich  Habe meistens nur die Quests gemacht die auf der Karte zu finden sind oder auf dem Anschlagbrett und solche die man nur über Kartenkauf beim Händler bekommt meistens ausgelassen.


----------



## Shona (21. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann bist du eben fleissiger mit entdecken solcher Quests als ich  Habe meistens nur die Quests gemacht die auf der Karte zu finden sind oder auf dem Anschlagbrett und solche die man nur über Kartenkauf beim Händler bekommt meistens ausgelassen.


Das ist das vorhaben am 3. Run alles zu machen xD Deshalb suche ich alles ab

Edit:
Was hilft sind diese https://witcher3map.com/ interaktiven Maps um sich zu orientieren 
Wenn man sich "Ort von Interesse" anzeigen lässt, dann kann das nunmal ein Witcher Gear sein, nur welches es ist erfährt man erst wenn man dort ist


----------



## Gamer090 (28. August 2015)

Auf der PAX gibt es ein paar Sehenswerte Cosplays und Geralt ist wohl eine Frau  Lange wird man sie nicht sehen können, den Eredin hat sie gefunden.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es sind gute Cosplays geworden, findet ihr nicht?


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. August 2015)

Geil


----------



## BabaYaga (30. August 2015)

So habs nun auch endlich fertig. Puh das war ja noch lang ABER unheimlich toll.
Story endete eigentlich für alle so, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte, auch wenn es zuerst gar nicht so ausgesehen hatte gg.
Von ein paar Leuten deren Schicksal mich noch interessiert hätte, gabs aber leider gar keine Infos mehr, hoffe da kommt dann in den Addons noch was dazu.
Ansonsten ja, grandios, was soll ich mehr sagen.
Bin aber jetzt erst mal gesättigt und mache Pause bis zum Addon. So lange ist ja eh nicht mehr hin xD


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2015)

Wenn ich an gewissen Stellen verusuche durch zu kommen, dann erscheint der Text das dort das pure Böse ist oder so ähnlich. Aber es ist nicht der Rand der Map weil da erscheint dann schon das ich am "Rand der Welt" bin, die Erde ist doch eine Scheibe.


----------



## FrozenPie (1. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an gewissen Stellen verusuche durch zu kommen, dann erscheint der Text das dort das pure Böse ist oder so ähnlich. Aber es ist nicht der Rand der Map weil da erscheint dann schon das ich am "Rand der Welt" bin, die Erde ist doch eine Scheibe.


Bei mir steht da immer: "Hier sind Drachen" und dass ich umkehren solle


----------



## turbosnake (1. September 2015)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Von ein paar Leuten deren Schicksal mich noch interessiert hätte, gabs aber leider gar keine Infos mehr, hoffe da kommt dann in den Addons noch was dazu.


Von wem fehlen dir Infos?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. September 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da immer: "Hier sind Drachen" und dass ich umkehren solle



Zieh Geralt Feuerfest an und lauf weiter  Schaffe es nicht da durchzukommen, aber wofür wurde dann im Nordosten von Velen ein kleiner See erichtet den man nicht besuchen kann?? Auf der Karte ist er da, möglich das er später für ein Addon wichtig wird.


----------



## MrLoL1 (2. September 2015)

So, hab jetzt das zweite mal die Schlacht um Kaer Morhen gespielt.
War find ich die epischste Stelle im Spiel. 
Vor allem die Schreiende Ciri und dann auch noch das Begräbnis von Vesemir. 

Und ich hab schon den ersten kleinen NG+ Fehler(eig kein Fehler sondern nur vergessen) und zwar, dass wenn man zu Ciri auf der  Nebelinsel sucht steht da ja, man soll speichern und so, und dann steht da Mindestlevel 22(wie normal).
Und kann man irgendwie erkennen ob man dem Gegner schon seine Karte abgenommen hat?Ein Mod dazu wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. September 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Von wem fehlen dir Infos?


Bspw. vom Baron und seiner Frau wurde bei meiner Story nur wiederholt, dass er eben mit ihr losgezogen ist um sie zu heilen aber ob das jemals gut ging oder was mit denen passiert ist, erfährt man dann doch nicht.
Bei der Tocher Tamara kann ich mich jetzt zwar noch an zwei Treffen erinnern im Zuge der Hauptquest aber was letzten Endes aus ihr wurde? Hab ich dann vielleicht wo verschwitzt? Zumindest kam nix mehr davon bei den Zeichnungen am Ende zu diesen Leuten.


----------



## MrLoL1 (3. September 2015)

Ne war bei mir auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2015)

HAbe TW3 über GOG installiert, wegen PC Problemen musste ich Windows neu installieren aber auf einer anderen Partition sind noch 200GB frei und auf C 75GB, jetzt sagt mir GOG das nicht genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden ist. 
Muss ich es deinstallieren und neu installieren?? 

Die Spielstände funktionieren hoffentlich nachher wieder.

EDIT: Hat nachdem ich die Partition vergrössert hatte, doch funktioniert obwohl vorher schon genug Platz da war.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2015)

Will jemand Hühner mit einem Helm??  So ein Mod gibt es auf Nexusmods


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. September 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Will jemand Hühner mit einem Helm??  So ein Mod gibt es auf Nexusmods


Hab ich auch schon gesehen, war mir aber doch zu gaga


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Oktober 2015)

Na toll, seit dem ich Windows 10 neu installiert habe kann ich GOG nicht mehr installieren, habe es zwar noch drauf aber starten lässt es sich nicht es kommt immer die Meldung das ich GOG neu installieren muss.
Kann ich jetzt etwa nicht mehr auf  TW3 zugreifen oder was? 

Und wo kann ich die Musik zu Hearts of Stone kaufen?? Habe es mir auf YT angehört aber will es trotzdem kaufen, den es ist der Hammer


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Na toll, seit dem ich Windows 10 neu installiert habe kann ich GOG nicht mehr installieren, habe es zwar noch drauf aber starten lässt es sich nicht es kommt immer die Meldung das ich GOG neu installieren muss.
> Kann ich jetzt etwa nicht mehr auf  TW3 zugreifen oder was?


Du kannst einfach die witcher3.exe starten. Den Galaxy-client brauchts nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du kannst einfach die witcher3.exe starten. Den Galaxy-client brauchts nicht.



Stimmt aber wie sieht es mit Updates aus? Muss ich jedesmal die Datei manuell herunterladen und installieren?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt aber wie sieht es mit Updates aus? Muss ich jedesmal die Datei manuell herunterladen und installieren?


Ja, aber das ist ja auch kein Aufwand.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist ja auch kein Aufwand.



Na toll, vielen Dank windows 10 

Updates und Hearts of Stone DLC heruntergeladen, der Installer meldet mir das er das Spiel nicht finden kann und auch wenn ich die Dateien in den TW3 Ordner packe findet er es nicht, eine Möglichkeit die Datei manuell anzugeben besteht nicht.  

Und wie soll ich jetzt die Updates drauf bekommen? Das Spiel kann ich starten aber ohne die Updates und das Addon.


----------



## Octabus (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel nun auch durchgespielt und bei mir ging es folgendermaßen aus:

1. Ciri wurde Hexerin (Gutes Ende für mich, konnte ihren Vater ohnehin nicht leiden und empfehle Unabhängigkeit)
2. Geralt bleibt einsamer Wolf (Yennefer wollte ich nicht, bei Triss habe ich die zweite Option und nicht das Geständnis gewählt)
3. Cerys wird Königin (Musste, hätte mich sonst in den Arsch gebissen)
4. Radovid wird Herrscher und die Anderlinge werden verfolgt
5. Keira und Lambert kommen zusammen (Keira war einer meiner Liebingscharaktere, die wollte ich bis zum Ende hin auf jeden Fall lebend sehen)
6. Der Baron hat sich erhängt (Ich habe den Geist freigelassen, war eine der für mich härtesten Entscheidungen im Spiel - und schlechtesten)
7. Hurensohn Junior wird durch Dudu ersetzt


Großartiges Spiel und die Geschichte hat mir sehr gut gefallen - und das bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen mit höchstens 20 FPS. Ja Leute, selbst das hat mich nicht davon abgehalten, es leidenschaftlich durchzuspielen! Und das, obwohl ich weder Sammler bin, mich wesentliche RPG-Elemente oft kalt lassen und schnell langweilen: Die Story, Dialoge, Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen haben es wohl auf meinen Spiele-Thron befördert. Gratulation an die Entwickler für ein erstklassiges, niveauvolles Spiel ohne DRM-Fesseln!


----------



## Nazzy (28. Oktober 2015)

So, endlich durch, obwohl ich nach gut 100 Stunden neu anfangen musste :o
Grandioses Game, vorallem die Schlacht @ Kaer war bombastisch. Leider hatte ich das schlechte Ende, wo Ciri stirbt / verschwindet. Shit happens, und alles nur wegen einer Schneeballschlacht


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> So, endlich durch, obwohl ich nach gut 100 Stunden neu anfangen musste :o
> Grandioses Game, vorallem die Schlacht @ Kaer war bombastisch. Leider hatte ich das schlechte Ende, wo Ciri stirbt / verschwindet. Shit happens, und alles nur wegen einer Schneeballschlacht



Du hast die Schneeballschlacht mit Ciri verloren?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Es gibt von GOG eine Halloween Rabatt-Aktion, 30% auf alle The Witcher Spiele und 10% auf Hearts of Stone


----------



## Octabus (28. Oktober 2015)

Es ist irrelevant, ob man sie gewinnt oder nicht. Lediglich die Schneeballschlacht an sich zählt, ob man Plus- oder Minuspunkte erntet. Wählt man nämlich die zweite Option, empfiehlt Geralt ihr irgendein hartes Gebräu zum Aufmuntern, was natürlich nicht unbedingt ... zielführend ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2015)

Konnte ENDLICH den GOG Client installieren und werde Hearts of Stone in den nächsten Tagen auch durch haben sind ja nur 10h.  Habt ihr das Spielkartenset auch schon bekommen? Ich finde es sehr günstig, 154 Karten inkl. Kartonverpackung für 17,33€. Habe kein Vergleichbares Angebot im Netz gefunden oder gibt es das günstiger irgendwo? 
Die Qualität der Karten ist für mich sehr gut und ich hoffe das es mit dem nächsten Addon wieder Karten zu kaufen gibt, besonders das Nördliche Königreiche Set will ich haben, habe im Spiel kaum verloren damit.  

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch das Spiel mit einem Freund zu spielen der gerne verliert


----------



## Gamer090 (14. November 2015)

Nein Nein und nochmals Nein! Jetzt muss ich noch unter Zeitdruck O Dimm finden um die Seele von Olgierd zu retten, ich HASSE Zeitdruck in Spielen! Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich ihn finde weiss jemand wo er genau ist?

EDIT: Hätte früher auf die Idee kommen können YT zu besuchen, habe ihn gefunden und das Addon beendet damit, aber die Spiegel sind eine gute Falle um die Zeit ablaufen zu lassen bevor man ihn gefunden hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Dezember 2015)

Habt ihr gewusst das vor CDPR schon jemand mal ein Spiel im Witcher Universum entwickeln wollte? Nicht? Na dann, schaut euch dieses Video mit 10 Fakten über das Witcher Universum an.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2015)

Gamespot hat die TW3 Erweiterung Hearts of Stone zu "Best Game Expansion 2015" nominiert, bis zu 14,12 kann abgestimmt werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gamespot hat die TW3 Erweiterung Hearts of Stone zu "Best Game Expansion 2015" nominiert, bis zu 14,12 kann abgestimmt werden.


Sind das alles nicht eher Dinge, die in den normalen Sammelthread gehören?


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Sind das alles nicht eher Dinge, die in den normalen Sammelthread gehören?



Da greift mich noch einer an das sowas in den Spoiler gehört weil es zu viel über das Spiel beihnaltet


----------



## turbosnake (11. Dezember 2015)

Durch was wird eigentlich bestimmt wann wir Axii einsetzen können?
Im Nachgang kommt es mir eher willkürlich vor.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Durch was wird eigentlich bestimmt wann wir Axii einsetzen können?
> Im Nachgang kommt es mir eher willkürlich vor.


In Gesprächen, meinst du? Vom Entwickler - also ja, willkürlich 
Und du musst natürlich die Fähigkeitspunkte investieren und die Fähigkeit aktiviert haben.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In Gesprächen, meinst du? Vom Entwickler - also ja, willkürlich


Das hat mich teilweise gestört, also das vorgegeben ist wann ich es einsetzen und wie es einsetzen, zB die Wachen bis 100 zählen lassen.

Und aus irgendwelchen Gründen kam der Steuereintreiber bei mir nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Dezember 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das hat mich teilweise gestört, also das vorgegeben ist wann ich es einsetzen und wie es einsetzen, zB die Wachen bis 100 zählen lassen.
> 
> Und aus irgendwelchen Gründen kam der Steuereintreiber bei mir nicht.



Wolltest du etwa freiwillig Steuern zahlen???


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wolltest du etwa freiwillig Steuern zahlen???


Ich wollte den Dialog hören und da man sich da auch ohne Steuern rauskommt, nein.


----------



## Fabian12341 (4. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Dialog hören und da man sich da auch ohne Steuern rauskommt, nein.



Der sollte eigentlich immer kommen, zur Not lade den Spielstand neu. Bei mir kam er auch und ich hab nicht bezahlt, habe bis zum letzten Mal mit nein geantwortet und dann mit ja und letztendlich gab er mir irgendeine Urkunde (die genaue Situation liegt schon ca. 30 Spielstunden zurück)


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Mai 2016)

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit der Grafik?? Bei mir werden z.B. die Beine der Pferde oder die NPCs nicht mehr angezeigt, einfach verschwunden und das passiert regelmässig. Vor dem neuen Addon gab es das auch aber war nicht so extrem wie jetzt, wie ist es bei euch??

Das neue Addon ist bis jetzt ganz ok aber mal sehen wie sich die Story entwickeln wird, habe den Vampir in der Hütte besiegt und mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.



Spoiler



EDIT: Vor 11h hat jemand angeblich den Endboss erledigt???   Wenn man nur die Hauptquest macht kann es sein aber trotzdem heftig wie schnell manche durch sind. Das muss jetzt aber auch hier in den Spoiler bevor jemand drauf klickt und schon den Endboss kennt.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2016)

Hm, B&W war ziemlich gut (und für ein Add-On wahnsinnig umfangreich und professionell), aber vom Ende hatte ich mir dann doch mehr versprochen. Vor allem fand ich es schade, dass man diverse Charakter nicht mit eingebaut hat (zumindest in meinem Ende), allen voran Dandelion. Dafür, dass CDPR das Add-On extra als "Fan Service" angepriesen hat, wäre da imo doch deutlich mehr drin gewesen. Ich hab nachdem ich das Add-On durch hatte, gleich noch mal Sapkowski's scherzhaften Epilog zur Pentalogie in "Etwas endet, etwas beginnt" gelesen. So einen humoristischen, leichtherzigen Abschluss wäre für Witcher 3 sehr schön gewesen, so ähnlich wie Citadel für ME3. Oder aber man zieht die Melancholie gnadenlos durch. Mein Ende in B&W war aber irgendwo dazwischen, zu heil, aber auch nicht wirklich lustig. Dass ganz am Ende - quasi als Epilog - dann noch Yennefer aufgetaucht ist, war vorhersehbar. Allerdings wirkte das dann doch irgendwie aufgesetzt, zumal sie praktisch keinerlei Integration in das Add-On hat. Man kann mit ihr nur ein paar (ziemlich schnulzige) Dialogzeilen wechseln und das wars dann. Wenn schon, dann hätte man sie doch wenigstens ein bisschen in die Story einbinden können... 

Sehr geil fand ich im Add-On wieder das World und Art Design und die Cutscenes und Dialoge und die kreativen Quests. Und die Voice-Overs waren eine Klasse für sich, einfach super, allen voran Anarietta mit ihrem herrlich arrogant rollenden R und der besoffene böse Wolf in der Märchenwelt mit dem französischen Akzent. Super atmosphärisch. 

Bei Regis bin ich zwiegespalten. Einerseits habe ich mich sehr gefreut, dass er umgesetzt wurde, andererseits bin ich mit seiner Umsetzung nicht wirklich so wahnsinnig zufrieden. Der Regis in meiner Vorstellung war ganz anders (optisch und charakterlich) - und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (13. Juni 2016)

Da ich nicht auf dem laufenden bin, was kam alles nach Wild Hunt? Was muss ich noch nachholen?


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Da ich nicht auf dem laufenden bin, was kam alles nach Wild Hunt? Was muss ich noch nachholen?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die Frage richtig verstehe. Du willst wissen, was alles nach der Hauptstory von Witcher 3 spielt? Zwingend eigentlich gar nichts, weil beide Add-Ons inhaltlich fast komplett unabhängig davon sind. Trotzdem würde ich beide Add-Ons nach der Hauptstory von TW3 spielen, zumal sie auch hohe Spiellevel erfordern. "Natürliche" Reihenfolge: Witcher 3 -> Hearts of Stone -> Blood and Wine


----------



## Scalon (13. Juni 2016)

ich habe leider da schlimmste aller Enden bekommen  dazu aber eine Frage: bin ich einfach so schlecht oder ist der Kampf gegen Detlaff ziemlich schwierig? Ich spiele auf der zweit einfachsten Stufe, dass er ein höherer Vampir ist und schwer zu besiegen ist bzw nur durch andere höhere Vampire (Logik?) ist mir auch klar

/e Regis "finished" ihn, nicht ich dann passt das doch mit der Logik xD


----------



## MrLoL1 (13. Juni 2016)

Dettlaf ist wirklich hart, gerade die zweite Stufe des Kampfes, wenn er fliegt.

Übrigens meinte ich des mit O'Dimm
Witcher 3 [emoji93] BLOOD AND WINE ► Gaunter O'Dimm aka Master Mirror is behind the Cursed Spoon Collector - YouTube 
Ist mir zwar schon ziemlich am Anfang der Quest aufgefallen, aber spätestens beim HoS Theme wars klar.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (14. Juni 2016)

@*Scholdarr*
Genau das wollte ich wissen, danke.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2016)

Joa, Detlaff hats schon in sich. Musste auf der zweithöchsten Stufe auch ein paar Mal neu laden, bis ich ihn endlich fertig gemacht habe.


----------



## Scalon (14. Juni 2016)

habe vergessen das ich ihm mit Level 50 Hallo gesagt habe, aber dann bin ich beruhig das es nicht nur mir so ging


----------



## schmodel (14. Juni 2016)

nacher mach ich dritten Detlaff Versuch.muss mich erstmal beruhigen


----------



## Lockeye (14. Juni 2016)

Hatte auf der zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe null Probleme, war mit Level 65 aber auch ziemlich op


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juni 2016)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Hatte auf der zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe null Probleme, war mit Level 65 aber auch ziemlich op


In der Tat, das ist etwas overpowered. Ich selbst war auch Level 50. Warum hast du dann nicht in der höchsten Stufe gespielt, wenn du eh so überlegen warst?

Aber eigentlich ist der Kampf auch so ziemlich easy, wenn man den Dreh mal raushat. Ist ja meistens so.


----------



## Lockeye (15. Juni 2016)

Hätte ich machen können, mir gefällt es aber leicht überlegen zu sein. Auf Deathmarch hätte ich zudem meine ganze Skillung ändern müssen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Juni 2016)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Kayran in Witcher2.
Da bin ich auch gefühlte 100 mal gestorben und dann hatte ichs raus und hab nichtmal Schaden gekriegt.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juni 2016)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Kayran in Witcher2.
> Da bin ich auch gefühlte 100 mal gestorben und dann hatte ichs raus und hab nichtmal Schaden gekriegt.



Ich hasse diesen Kayran, bin da auch ein paar mal erledigt worden, der ist am Anfang nicht so einfach auch wenn er sich zuerst einfach anhört.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich hasse diesen Kayran, bin da auch ein paar mal erledigt worden, der ist am Anfang nicht so einfach auch wenn er sich zuerst einfach anhört.



Eigentlich ist er zimlich einfach wen man nicht das QTE versaut.


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Juni 2016)

Das war imo auch der größte Kritikpunkt an W2.
Ich hab diese QTEs gehasst.
Einmal hatte ich Erfolg beim Kayran und hab mich zurückgelehnt und dann das. Frustration pur.


----------



## Laggy.NET (17. Juni 2016)

So, Blood and Wine auch durch. Dettlaff ist auf Blut, Schweiß und Tränen schon hart, fast schon unmöglich, wenn man nicht weiß, wies funktioniert.
Vor allem der Fledermausangriff ist trotz Quen beim zweiten Treffer ein instant kill, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man dem Angriff entkommt und nicht immer volles Leben + Quen hat.

Wenn man aber weiß, wies geht, ist der Kampf sehr einfach, eigentlich schon zu einfach und das finde ich sehr schade.
Ich mag so ein Boss Design eigentlich überhaupt nicht. 

Man weiß nicht wies geht -> Man stirbt immer, Kampf ist unmöglich zu gewinnen -> Frust.
Man weiß, wies geht -> Man gewinnt den Kampf garantiert, eigentlich ist er viel zu einfach.

Ein perfekt designter Kampf sollte zu gewinnen sein, auch wenn man nicht den einen Weg weiß, wie es funktioniert und er sollte trotzdem spielerisch fordernd sein, selbst wenn man den besten Weg wählt.

Also bei Dark Souls ist das imho deutlich besser gelöst. Man braucht dort die Hälfte der Versuche, um herauszufinden, wies funktioniert, und nochmal die hälfte aller Versuche, um das ganze dann Spielerisch zu meistern. Und selbst wenn man ersteres nicht vollständig herausgefunden hat, so kann man mit etwas übung ein ein paar mehr Versuchen trotzdem gewinnen.
Bei Witcher ist es wie gesagt so: Man weiß, wies geht -> man gewinnt sofort. Es gibt quasi keinen Anderen weg.

Na ja, Witcher ist kein Dark Souls, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach auch die einzige große Schwäche von Witcher. Die Kämpfe sind zu kurz und der "natürliche" Schwierigkeitsgrad zu niedrig, der Künstliche Schwierigkeitsgrad manchmal zu hoch.


Aber ich kann ihnen nichts übel nehmen, das Spiel hat ganz andere Stärken und ist insgesamt ein nahezu perfektes Meisterwerk.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Detlaff auf Deathmarch beim ersten Versuch geschafft, aber er war mehrfach kurz davor, mir das Licht auszupusten. Bis auf die allerletzte Phase, wo man diese "Knoten" attackieren muss, kann man doch aber eigentlich nichts falsch machen - wie immer ist rechtzeitig zur Seite hechten der Schlüssel zum Erfolg; wenn das Timing beim Ausweichen stimmt, hat man auch keine Probleme. Beim Fledermausschwarm habe ich hin und wieder den Zeitpunkt zum wegrollen nicht richtig erwischt, der hat mich also gelegentlich getroffen und auch mal beinahe erledigt.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. September 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einer Gwentbox aus Holz die auch alle passenden Aussparungen hat? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde von Urobos Mods gebaut  

Für einen guten Preis würde ich es mir sofort holen


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Oktober 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Gwentbox aus Holz die auch alle passenden Aussparungen hat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Board ist geil, nur kenne ich niemanden, mit dem ich das im Real Life spielen könnte...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2016)

Mich nerven die in ihrer Schwierigkeit extrem stark schwankenden Kämpfe, gegen die Statuen aus Maskerade für Fortgeschrittene hat man gar keine Chance. (Auch wenn ich eine Level unter dem empfohlenen war, wird das nicht viel ändern. Zumal man diese Quest fast zwangsweise auf dem Weg zum Fleckenwicht triggert.).


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Bevor dieser Thread ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, entstaube ich ihn mal  

Spielt jemand das Spiel mit einer Auflösung von 2560*1600? Weil der neue Bildschirm wird diese Auflösung unterstützen und wäre nett wenn ich TW3 auch auf dieser Auflösung spielen könnte. Merkt man da einen Unterschied zu 1080p wegen der benötigten Leistung und Grafisch?

Spiele gerade das 2. Addon durch und auf einmal habe ich die Startquest für das vorherige Addon drin, habe ich einfach nur das 2.Addon gestartet obwohl ich Quests drin habe die noch vor dem 1.Addon sind? Hatte mal eine Pause gemacht jetzt aber wieder Bock bekommen, auch sind alle ? auf Skellige unentdeckt. 

Von der Story her gefällt mir das 2.Addon, das einzige was nervt ist die Quest "Knight for Rent" bei der man 15 Quests erledigen soll, also 15 miniQuests für eine Grosse. Vor kurzem hatte ich mit lvl48 Gegnern zu tun, ich bin aber 42!
Wisst ihr eigentlich wie man Wände die man weder mit einer Bombe noch mit Aard oder dem Auge auf kriegt, öffnen kann ?

Während dieser Quest öffne ich unter einer Burgruine ein Portal und kämpfe dann gegen einen Golem, diese Quest ist aber diejenige um die Formeln für die neue Hexerrüstung zu bekommen, diese Quest kriegt man wenn man eben die schon oben erwähnte Quest befolgt. Dort gibt es eine Wand die oben ein seltsames Symbol hat das wie eine Sonne aussieht, ich kann durch Geralts übernatürlichen Sinnen durch die Wand sehen das da Gegner sind. Die sind auch zu hören, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich diese Wand öffnen kann. Oder ging das nur durch den Golem, der darauf einschlägt? Auf der Karte ist da ein Weg hinter der Wand also es muss weitergehen, mache sonst noch Screenshots.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2017)

Die Auflösung sollte sich auf jeden Fall bemerkbar machen. Sowohl optisch als auch bei der Performance.  TW3 profitiert optisch ungemein von hohen Auflösungen, keult dann aber auch die Grafikkarte. 

Knight for rent ist nicht dazu gedacht, dass man alles am Stück durchzieht, sondern halt dann, wenn man durch andere Quests in die Gegend kommt.

Die Wand, die du da beschreibst, muss eigentlich definitiv mit dem eye of nehaleni zu beseitigen sein - hast du es auch richtig verwendet? ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2017)

Ich hatte eine Wand bevor ich in den unterirdischen Berich gelangt bin bei der ich nur auf interagieren drücken musste und sie verschwand, hier passiert nix.

Freut mich das die höhere Auflösung sich lohnt, mit meiner 390 komme ich bis jetzt gut klar und die sollte auch bei höherer Auflösung noch mithalten können, werde mal ein paar Aufzeichnungen mit dem Afterburner machen um die Auslastung zu messen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Wand bevor ich in den unterirdischen Berich gelangt bin bei der ich nur auf interagieren drücken musste und sie verschwand, hier passiert nix.



Das Auge von Nehaleni hast du im Inventar bzw in einem der Ausrüstungsslots?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2017)

Das mit der Wand mache ich mal später, kann es sein das bei mir noch ein paar Bugs drin sind? 

Nicht nur Anzeigebugs sondern ich kann bei der Quest "Turn and Face the Strength" den letzten Schalter nicht auslösen. Es ist die Quest in der Geralt einen Brief von Yennefer erhält und dann in ein unterirdisches Labor gerät aber ich komme mit der Armbrust anscheinend nicht ran an den Schalter. 
Auch die anderen Schalter kann ich anscheinend nicht mit der Armbrust sondern nur mit Aard betätigen obwohl sie direkt vor mir liegen! Ich habe schon Videos auf YT gesehen und stehe genau an der selben Stelle mit 3 verschiedenen Armbrüsten und verschiedenen Pfeilen probiert aber der Schalter will nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Grafikbug meine ich das im Hintergund das hier zu sehen ist, dies passiert immer wieder und in Toussaint sehr oft, in Novigrad seltener.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2017)

Die Grafikbugs habe ich beseitigt, es lag an den Einstellungen im Grafiktreiber, den Schalter konnte ich auch betätigen und zwar mit einer Bombe statt mit der Armbrust. Aber darauf ist im Netz wohl niemand gekommen


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2017)

Kann die Wand immer noch nicht öffnen aber in einem YT Video geht es und zwar kann man dort mit dem Boden interagieren, bei mir wird sowas nicht angezeigt.  Das Auge trage ich nun in de Hand und es reagiert trotzdem nicht  

Hier das Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWd3YDbbdpI:210

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 bei 3:30


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Kann die Wand immer noch nicht öffnen aber in einem YT Video geht es und zwar kann man dort mit dem Boden interagieren, bei mir wird sowas nicht angezeigt.  Das Auge trage ich nun in de Hand und es reagiert trotzdem nicht
> 
> Hier das Video:
> 
> ...



Gehört das vielleicht zu einer Quest, die du noch nicht hast?


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2017)

Kann sein, aber ich habe bereits alle Teile der Rüstung bzw die Diagramme, die Quest dafür habe ich bereits abgeschlossen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

Ich habe da so eine Idee warum ich die Wand nicht öffnen kann, die Quest für diese Rüstung habe ich durch die Rüstung selbst erhalten, nicht durch den Questgeber. Denn kenne ich erst seit ich die Quests für die anderen Rüstungssets bekommen habe, möglicherweise ein Bug.
Die Diagramme für das Rüstungsset habe ich schon alle, vielleicht kommen da wirklich nur noch Gegner.
Das Rüstungsset welcher Schule nutzt ihr ? Bin gerade dabei die Diagramme für Manticore Set zu holen, die sind über die halbe Karte verstreut.


----------



## Supes (11. Juni 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Grafikbugs habe ich beseitigt, es lag an den Einstellungen im Grafiktreiber, den Schalter konnte ich auch betätigen und zwar mit einer Bombe statt mit der Armbrust. Aber darauf ist im Netz wohl niemand gekommen



Dohoch!  Kam an dieser Stelle damals auch nicht weiter und habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man es mit einer Bombe probieren soll. So gings dann auch bei mir weiter!

Bei mir geht es gerade bei der Quest/Schatzsuche "Das geheime Leben des Grafen Romilly" nicht weiter. Renne in den Ruinen der Burg rum und muss irgendwie in den Keller, das geht aber nicht. Erst ewig alles abgesucht, ob irgendwo ein Schalter versteckt ist, dann mal auf Youtube geschaut und siehe da: Eigentlich müsste ich in einen Turm, in dem eine Wendeltreppe nach unten führt. Ich kann aber nicht in den Turm, weil mir dicke Wurzeln/Ranken den Weg durch die Tür versperren. Denke mal, die hätten eigentlich verschwinden sollen, sobald man die Quest bekommen hat. Da hilft alles Igni und Prügeln nicht. Muss mal gucken, ob es einen "Ghost" Cheat oder so gibt. Echt nervig, will gerade alles abarbeiten, was ich noch offen habe.

Ein anderes Problem, das ich hatte, war in der Quest "Eiserne Jungfrau" (glaube, so hieß die) in Skellige. Man musste auf einem Berg eine Kriegerin in einem fairen Zweikampf schlagen. Ging bei mir aber nicht, weil sie völlig regungslos dort stand und ich ihr keinen Schaden zufügen konnte. Der Bug hat sich aber irgendwie von selbst gelöst, bin vor ein paar Tagen noch mal zu ihr und alles hat geklappt. Natürlich wollte sie dann direkt mit Geralt ins Bett steigen. Hab sie aber alleine sitzen lassen. 

Und die Quest, in der man einem Schmied auf Skellige (in dieser Festung, in die man über die große Brücke läuft) ein Schreiben (oder ists eine Waffe?) bringen soll, kann ich auch nicht lösen, weil ich im Dialog mit ihm nicht die entsprechende Option habe.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juni 2017)

Hat zwar nix mit dem Spiel selbst zu tun, aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen  Nen Kumpel von mir hat bisher nur das Hauptspiel und hat sich jetzt in den Kopf gesetzt die beiden Addons zu kaufen (ja natürlich nach dem Sale von GOG). Wenn er sich jetzt den Season Pass kaufen würde (kostet ~25€) würde er beide Addons nach wie vor erhalten? Diese kosten ja zusammen ~30€, so würde er immerhin etwas sparen.


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juni 2017)

Ja, im Season Pass sind beide Addons enthalten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Juni 2017)

Super danke  Ich hatte mir den ja damals auch geholt, hätte ja nur sein können, dass es einen Haken gibt und er deswegen günstiger ist


----------



## teachmeluv (25. Juni 2017)

Das ist einfach nur das Paket aus beiden, damit der Kaufreiz höher ist. Sparen bei höherer Abnahme


----------

